# Windows Phone/Desktop Streaming?



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Could this be next on the roadmap ?


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

SugarBowl said:


> Could this be next on the roadmap ?


Probably right after it shows up on Blackberry.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they did in fact switch over to using MPEG-Dash for streaming to Android, which some have speculated, then this could happen sooner then we think. One of the biggest issues with streaming to Windows devices is the lack of native HLS support. If they stuck with HLS then it's unlikely to happen any time soon.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

The market share of Windows Phone plus BlackBerry is barely a blip compared to Android plus iOS


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> The market share of Windows Phone plus BlackBerry is barely a blip compared to Android plus iOS


True, but streaming to a web app could very well be on the roadmap.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Adobe Flash supports encrypted HLS so they could do that now.


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> The market share of Windows Phone plus BlackBerry is barely a blip compared to Android plus iOS


Yes, but there quite a few Windows PCs out there. I'm sitting on my deck with my giant Sony tablet right now. It would be nice to stream up last night's Walking Dead.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm not buying a Stream until it can stream to a Windows laptop/tablet with all the same capabilities that are offered on iPads.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I have PCs at home but my portables are iphones and ipads. I would love to just dump everything Apple and have "One operating system for all of the devices in your life" as Microsft says. But until my favorite iOS apps, with Tivo being #1, appear on Windows, there's nothing I can do but wait. 

I'm sure there are millions of people just like me who are looking for a less expensive, unified alternative to iOS.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

I am also eagerly waiting for a Windows version.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Adobe Flash supports encrypted HLS so they could do that now.


Yeah, would be very nice if you could stream to a Windows PC. I'd think it would be trivial for them to implement this.

Here I am in my hotel with poop on the TV and I can't stream from home (left my stupid charger for my tablet at home). Tivo Desktop doesn't work "out of network" of course either.

So unless I want to watch TV on my Galaxy S3 (too tiny) I guess I'm SOL.

Or try to find the MHL adapter which nobody has in stock because my phone is old (LOL).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If it were trivial, it would be done.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Streaming might be trivial, the UI around it is what's hard.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I suspect the streaming and the UI would be trivial, the nontrivial part is kowtowing to cable labs and the networks to make it sufficiently broken.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Since TiVo Desktop has been all but abandoned, I really hope they offer some functionality to Windows for streaming with a universal app with Windows 10. This is a no brainer since instantly they would have millions of devices, maybe even an Xbox One as an extender with a universal app.


----------

